# cheese cloth as straining bag?



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

Going to start a Vitners Harvest apricot wine from a 96oz can. The can has fruit in it too. The directions state to put straining bag into fermenter, add fruit and tie off bag.. Is it ok to use cheese cloth for this? Thanks..


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2011)

Sure enough. I use the ones from the local Ace hardware store when I make my own "raisin pack". Works perfect.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

Sure,
Most here use the 5gallon Paint straining bags found at paint and home ctr stores.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

yes just spritz it with solution and rinse off with clean water.


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks all!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

I also do as Tom suggested with the 5 gallon paint strainer bag from Home Depot.


----------



## Luc (Apr 7, 2011)

chachi44089 said:


> Going to start a Vitners Harvest apricot wine from a 96oz can. The can has fruit in it too. The directions state to put straining bag into fermenter, add fruit and tie off bag.. Is it ok to use cheese cloth for this? Thanks..



Do yourself a favor and build a bucket sieve.

Cheesecloth is fine for sieving, the bucket sieve is a great aid, costs nothing, and is made in 2 minutes.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/03/bouw-een-emmerzeef-building-bucket.html

Luc


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice design Luk! I will be building one this evening..I had to have the wife and one of my daughters hold the cloth over the bucket last night so it wouldnt fall in..What a pain.. Now I Dont need extra hands "might even have a free hand to enjoy that glass of wine"! Thanks!!




Luc said:


> Do yourself a favor and build a bucket sieve.
> 
> Cheesecloth is fine for sieving, the bucket sieve is a great aid, costs nothing, and is made in 2 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 7, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I also do as Tom suggested with the 5 gallon paint strainer bag from Home Depot.



Ditto - i also use the 5 gallon paint straining bags - they are like $3 for a 2 pack at Home Depot.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 7, 2011)

yep same here 5 gallon strainer bag


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 7, 2011)

I make mine from cheap $1 yard fabric when on sale... works great!!

Debbie


----------



## winekits4beginners (Apr 9, 2011)

*Straining bag*

cheese cloth should work


----------

